# Active studio monitors for "audiophile" listening ?



## pyim

Hello,

 I'll buy soon a soundcard RME DIGI 9632 for "audiophile listening" on my PC (some have reported a quality equal or better to Muse or Delius DACs !), with a PPA + Etys ER4p 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and maybe later Senns HD600 ... But I'd like also some speakers, when noise is not a problem (for my environment !). For nearfield audition, I have read some good things here on "studio monitors".

 There is a few threads here on this subject (some love their Mackies) ... And, for example on Audioreview :
http://www.audioreview.com/Main%20Sp...3_1594crx.aspx
http://www.nzmusician.co.nz/06_back/..._monitors.html

 Well, it seems it is a mixed bag : some likes the "accuracy" of studio monitors, and others hate the "dry sound" ... I do not understand this last statement : if pros studios mix the records on these equipments, how can they be bad for listening ?? Do an "audiophile" equipment need to add some "artefacts" to "polish" the sound ?

 The problem is that I cannot hear myself all these equipments where I live ... So I have to trust to reviews, and ... you, head-fi members !

 A lot of people on the forums like the Behringer "Truth" B2031 (for the price I can afford = not the Mackies or Event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ... Have you heard them as "HiFi" speakers and enjoyed the music (not for mixes !) ?

 Sorry for my poor english. Thanks ... and happy new year !

 Pascal


----------



## Orpheus

Quote:


 A lot of people on the forums like the Behringer "Truth" B2031 (for the price I can afford = not the Mackies or Event ) ... Have you heard them as "HiFi" speakers and enjoyed the music (not for mixes !) ? 
 

 what boards have you been visiting!??? those are the worst rated monitors in existance! read some more man... they suck. you get what you pay for man. behringer is a company that copies expensive models then redoes them for cheap... and in the end, you really do get what you pay for--crap. in this case, the behringer "truth" monitors are copies of Genelecs, which are of course $2000-3000 monitors. do they sound the same?--heck no!

 i've owned 2 behringer pieces already (a 24x4 mixer, and an aural exciter)... both are CRAP. i really mean it. they look hella good from the outside. when you buy it, you're like, "how the heck can they do it for so cheap." but when you turn them on, you're like, "oh, that's how!"--they are crap.

 the mixer crapped out on me... one channel was totally blown after 1 year. all the pots are not calibrated correctly. couldn't monitor anything confidently. 

 the aural exciter sounds incredibly bad. totally worthless. turns sound into noise. i got a BBE 862.... same type of unit, but from a reputable company. MUCH better. of course, 10x the price. but again, you get what you pay for.

 orpheus


----------



## pyim

Some more links :

http://www.djforums.com/forums/showt...=&threadid=933
http://www.harmony-central.com/Effec...nitors-01.html
http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/may0...ingertruth.htm
http://www.zzounds.com/productreview--BEHB2031

 It seems that, although most of Behringer products are of questionable quality (following the reviews), the active monitors B2031 are an exception, and a relatively good copy of Mackies (even if it is sometimes some reliability problems) ...

 Have you heard them yourself ?

 Thanks for the reply !


----------



## eyeteeth

ATC is a pinnacle company of active speakers, if you can afford them. Worth every penny! I love my passive 12's. 

 "dry"? HA, try liquid. Whatever you put in front of them is what comes out of them unaltered.

http://www.atc.gb.net/


----------



## Decadent

I use Tannoy Reveal Active monitors fed by an M-audio Delta 2496 to an ART DI/O through a Samson Pl 2404. The Reveals are very accurate and quite enjoyable. The mixing console is probably the weakest link in the chain, and has a horrible headphone output (VERY loud though).

 For monitoring purposes I switch between the Reveals, My Grado SR125, Beyerdynamic DT770 and a set of "hifi" speakers (Yamaha YST S25E). 

 The Tannoys are very accurate and detailed - almost a headphone kind of sound since they are near-field.


----------



## Orpheus

Quote:


 It seems that, although most of Behringer products are of questionable quality (following the reviews), the active monitors B2031 are an exception, and a relatively good copy of Mackies (even if it is sometimes some reliability problems) ... 
 

 they aren't the exception. believe me. and they won't sound anywhere near the mackies. do you realize the mackies have a 8" passive radiator in back?--and this huge amp sticking out there too? it all costs money. behringer can't touch them. anyway, i've read reviews too that said they're crap. anyway... it's your money.
  Quote:


 Have you heard them yourself ? 
 

 nope. i haven't. but i really don't need to. if everything i've seen from a company is crap, no reason to doubt these monitors are crap too.
  Quote:


 ATC is a pinnacle company of active speakers, if you can afford them. Worth every penny! I love my passive 12's. 
 

 heh he... dude... i'm arguing with the guy about monitors worth a couple hundred dollars, and you're suggesting monitors costing 10x that much? maybe he might be able to afford to take pictures of them and frame it on his wall.... but that's as close to them as i think he's willing to spend.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Orpheus _
*worth a couple hundred dollars* 
 

 Oops, I didn't realize the price range. Lazy Sunday morning reading.


----------



## Orpheus

heh he... but i'm sure those ATC's rock. i would love to hear a pair someday.


----------



## pyim

Thanks for the replies.

 Orpheus,

 Do you know good active monitors in this price range ? Do you agree with Decadent on the quality of Tannoys ?

 The first question was : do a "good" pair of active studio monitors can replace "good" speakers (say B&W 602) ?


----------



## Orpheus

if i were you... i'd save up for the Event 20/20bas system. i heard those things are badass. never used them myself... but everyone that has told me they are very good. and they've been compared to Genelecs and stuff like that. i think you can get a pair for less than $500 used on ebay if you're patient. in fact, i may buy a pair myself someday.

 yup, tannoys are cool too. i've never heard one, but i know many people like them too. and they are good for near-field monitoring, cause the concentric drivers point all the sound right into your head.

 as for how pro active speakers compare to good consumer types... i personally think pro stuff on average is a better deal than consumer audiophile types. there's less bullcrap in the marketing, and it's all serious stuff. made for business.... not just speakers in fancy cabinets made with rare whatever woods that really don't make any difference for sound. you know what i mean? the event 20/20bas ins't a looker.... it's all business. and that's how i like things.

 as for replacing audiophile speakers.... think about it: you get the 20/20bas... and what you get?:

 1. TWO amplifiers per each speaker!--they're bi-amp'd. we're not talking bi-wired crap like audiophile stuff... we're talking a separate amp for each driver! the real way it should be done.
 2. nice no-nonsense cabinets and woofers.
 3. BALANCED wiring, if you need it.

 all for $500 used!!!... you find me a 8" audiophile speaker AND TWO amp system for under $500 that sounds better.

 right.

 i think you understand me now.


----------



## needgoodphones

There are certainly plenty of bad reviews on the Beringers. An example:

Review

 Note that this reviewer gave the Berringers a D+ and gave the Event 20/20 Bas a B+. I personally look at the bad reviews for a product more than the good ones. The bad reviews tend to tell me more of what I really want to know about a product rather than fluff.


----------



## Watchdog

Quote:


 _Originally posted by eyeteeth _
*ATC is a pinnacle company of active speakers, if you can afford them. Worth every penny! I love my passive 12's. 

 "dry"? HA, try liquid. Whatever you put in front of them is what comes out of them unaltered.

http://www.atc.gb.net/ 




* 
 

I know that ATC makes some nice active speakers, but better than the Meridian 8000 Series? I haven't heard either, but from what I've read, I'll have to disagree.

 Of course I'd love to be able to afford either!


----------



## Kirium

ATC active monitors only run from analogue pre-outs from your pre-amp... as is my understanding...

 The Meridian DSP speaker line takes a digital signal input thus keeping the signal within the digital domain right up until it gets to the driver... It likely also has analogue pre-out inputs, but anyone who can afford DSP8000 or even DSP5000 can afford the rest of the gear to make a full digital signal path...

 In my ears, this would give the Meridian speakers a massive edge over anything ATC can provide....


----------



## pyim

I have seen that Event has a new model, the TR5, which seems to be affordable and well rated. I do not need a very great power, because I listen most of the time at a weak level.

 Any advices ?


----------



## episiarch

Swan M200's have been well-reviewed, and my wife gave me a pair for Christmas. Don't have them installed yet (holidays were too busy), but should be able to post a mini-review in a week or so.

 EnjoytheMusic.com review: http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazin...1/swanm200.htm


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Watchdog _
*ATC makes some nice active speakers, but better than the Meridian 8000 Series* 
 

 Who said better? ATC's are certainly more common in both recording studios and domestic surroundings. Two world class manufacturers, pick your poison.


----------



## Orpheus

Quote:


 I have seen that Event has a new model, the TR5, which seems to be affordable and well rated. I do not need a very great power, because I listen most of the time at a weak level. 
 

 well, for the most part, all the pro monitors are pretty high powered relative to their audiophile competitors. heck, my NHTPro A-20's have a 250wpc rms amp for each side, and they have only 6" woofers!

 anyway, it probably sounds pretty good. but 20/20bas is the classic. that's the one all my friends say is hot. i think you outta go to a pro store and audition everything. here in America we have Guitar Center, which lets you play with anything before you buy. perhaps you can find a store like that. but remember to bring your own music.
  Quote:


 In my ears, this would give the Meridian speakers a massive edge over anything ATC can provide.... 
 

 well, no. they might sound wonderful... but they cannot be used in a professional studio--they are too big! if you look at all the near-field pro monitors, they all have 8" or smaller woofers. that's cause they all sit on the console in front of your face. your Meridians are huge, and are made to be on the floor. it is therefore not in the same class as the monitors we're talking about.

 they also make powered mid-field and main monitors. but most studios won't use versions made to be on the floor. if you look at pictures of big studios, all the huge monitors are still submerged into the top of the wall. even at my own studio, i have a pair of Urei 815A's which are humongous and weigh 300lbs EACH. and I had to have custom stands made for them to put them 6ft off the floor, and angled towards the user.

 anyway, i'm sure they cost 20-40x more than what this thread is about.

 though, ....it does prove a point i think. just look at the Meridian stuff. it's beautiful. now look at pro monitors--ugly by comparison right? when you buy audiophile stuff, you pay for that fancy cabinet and fancy design. and it's usually just for looks... doesn't affect the performance much. that's why i say pro stuff is usually worth twice competing audiophile speakers.


----------



## ooheadsoo

All this talk of pro monitors has me lusting for a set of mackies if I can ever get enough pocket money. I have no doubt they are better for nearfield listening than my speakers. 

 Orpheus, how are pro speakers for midfield and farfield listening? If they are THAT versatile, I'm totally in for a set in a few years...When I have my own place


----------



## Orpheus

well, the ones mentioned here are designed to be used only a couple meters from your head. they aren't really meant to be used too far away. but assuming you're using these in a normal sized room, not the living room or anything, it should be fine. in a normal sized room in a house, probably sounds great from anywhere, distance-wise anyway. don't know about your room interactions. in my own "family room," which is pretty big, the near-fields sound fine anywhere.

 but anyway, as i mentioned, there are mid-field specific monitors, and main's. however, they cost a crap load more. dynaudio's with 10"-12" woofers cost much more than what most people would want to pay. i think the KRK double-8" monitors is cheap enought though... and JBL makes a set that's reasonable too. i do however have a pair of Alesis Monitor Two's, which were darn cheap... but they're probably discontinued now. it's 10" woofer + 4" midrange i think + tweeter. less than $700... but i don't think you can buy them anymore. and they don't sound as well balanced as my other monitors--too much midrange.

 (by the way... mackie has dedicated 15" subs now for those 824's. too bad they cost over $1500. but with one of those babies, you'd have a killer theater system when you pair it with 5 824's. heh he.)

 dean


----------



## D-EJ915

I listened to a Meridian setup with the older-model speakers and stuff, the components were great, but the speakers weren't all that impressive. I think they're just for looks, and they don't even get that right.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Kirium _
*
 In my ears, this would give the Meridian speakers a massive edge over anything ATC can provide....
 [ * 
 

 Some who know music may disagree. Particularly with the word "massive". How about a massive user list.


http://shop.store.yahoo.com/transaud...lofoondas.html


 WHY DO THE WORLD'S BEST USE THE WORLD'S BEST 

 Abkco - NY
 Blake Chancey Loud/Recording Nashville
 James Stroud Loud/Recording Nashville
 Paul Worley Loud/Recording Nashville
 John McBride BlackBird Studios Nashville
 Clint Black - Black's Lab Nashville 
 Columbia College Chicago
 The Cleveland Institute of Music
 Sony Music Studios Sydney
 Sony SACD New York
 Dennis Sands LA (Scoring Mixer)
 ABC - Australian Broadcasting Corp
 CBC Radio Montreal Canada
 Yellow Shark Recording Cheltenham UK
 Steve Rosenthal - The Living Room - NY
 Shure Inc
 Sony Music Studios, New York 
 Chuck Ainlay Backstage Studio Nashville
 Loud Recording Nashville
 Dennis Sands
 Chelsea Studios New York
 Michael Bishop (Telarc)
 Kate Bush 
 Warner Bros Burbank, CA 
 Dairy Studios 
 Polygram Wiseloord Studios, Holland 
 Sain Records 
 Lenny Kravitz 
 Skin (Skunk Anansie) 
 Mute Records (Depeche Mode, Erasure) 
 K & A Productions (Naxos) 
 Todd AO, USA 
 Pioneer Optical Disc (Barcelona) 
 Nick Whitaker (Internationally Renowned Acoustician) 
 Telarc 
 VTR 
 Ground Control, LA 
 Paramount Pictures, Hollywood 
 Angell Sound, London (5 Studios) 
 BBC - UK 
 Royal Opera House, Covent Garden 
 Lightning Seeds (Ian Broudie) 
 Sydney Opera House 
 Pink Floyd's Studio & Dave Gilmour's Home 
 Royal College of Music 
 Jarvis Recording Studios, NY 
 Birmingham University 
 Dep International 
 Essex University 
 Nimbus Records 
 Bristol University 
 John Kurlander 
 University of Surrey (Francis Rumsey) 
 Ian Anderson 
 Ronnie Scott's Jazz Club 
 Manor Mobiles 
 Lou Reed 
 Beacon Studio (Dublin) 
 SBS Television, Australia 
 Hans Zimmer 
 Lansdowne Recording Studio 
 Karl Wallinger World Party 
 Greg Walsh (Producer Paul McCartney, Tina Turner, Albert's Music, Elkie Brookes) 
 Albert's Music
 Angel Studio, Islington 
 Peter Walsh (Producer Stevie Wonder, Peter Gabriel, Simple Minds, Pulp)
 London Post 
 James Guthrie (Pink Floyd, Toto, Chicago) 
 Enya 
 The Tate Gallery 
 Thierry Allard, Bruxelles 
 Bob Ludwig Masterdisk 
 Boogie Park, Hamburg 
 Bruce Leek 
 Bruce Dunlop Assoc., London 
 Vogler Audio Media 
 Prince Sufri, Brunei 
 Monster Music, Madrid 
 John Richards 
 Crazy Sound, Guadeloupe 
 Beethoven Street 
 Fluke, London 
 Moles Studio 
 Spectral Harmony, Bombay 
 ARC Studio 
 Haman Studio, Tel Aviv 
 Kash Productions, Madrid
 Zaza Studio, Tel Aviv 
 Loco Studio, Wales 
 London College of Music
 Swedish Radio 
 Polish Broadcast 
 Carlton Television (Nottingham & London) 
 Lakeside, Switzerland 
 York Street Studios 
 Tape to Tape, London (Heathman's Mastering) 
 Albert's Studio 
 Telegael, Eire (6 Studios) 
 John G Deacon Founder Conifer Records 
 Allaire Studios, New York


----------



## SurroundGeek

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Kirium _
*ATC active monitors only run from analogue pre-outs from your pre-amp... as is my understanding...

 The Meridian DSP speaker line takes a digital signal input thus keeping the signal within the digital domain right up until it gets to the driver... It likely also has analogue pre-out inputs, but anyone who can afford DSP8000 or even DSP5000 can afford the rest of the gear to make a full digital signal path...

 In my ears, this would give the Meridian speakers a massive edge over anything ATC can provide....
* 
 

Well, I've heard the big Meridians and the ATC SCM100ASL Pro.....hands down winner....the ATCs. You have never heard stereo imaging until you've heard a pair of ATCs! It truly feels like the person singing (or band performing) is in the room with you! I did not get that impression from the Meridians even though they did sound impressive. Both very nice speakers (for the money they cost..they better be), but If you don't care that the speaker you bought is just a big box (a very well constructed big box) instead of some sculpted piece of art...the ATCs are the way to go.

 Why does digital mean better? I'm betting some people here would say the exact opposite.

 ....and it is impossible for the signal to stay digital until the driver......there has to be a D/A converter before the amplifier (and before the driver) because raw drivers are pure analog.


----------



## MoLtoSoLo

Anyone heard both Dynaudio BM6A and BM15A?
 I heard the BM6A and love it, but I couldn't find BM15A around. Is BM15A a big step forward?
 Any other recommandation?


----------



## Don Quichotte

I just ordered the Mackie HR824 a couple on days ago, I'll be getting them in two weeks or so. I promise some detailed impressions within a month. As you see, I took the plunge. I belive most people buy audiophile components instead of pro stuff because they prefer a less "clinical" sound. It might be a matter of taste, I'm one of those guys who say detail (and tonal neutrality, for that matter) can never be too much. I listened a $300 cd player through my K501 and through a pair of Stax Classic II and there was no discussion as to which one I prefer, although the K501 were MUCH more forgiving.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Late reply, but here's one anyway. I heard the Event TR5 and I liked them A LOT. They are really good speakers. None of the boxy sound you can get from home audio speakers in this price range. At this price, you can grab one off of ebay and easily save up for a subwoofer to match it. I'd avoid the TR6 if you listen to large orchestral pieces, the midrange coloration is skewed. Maybe it's not too bad for some people's ears, but for mine, the TR5 is the safe bet. Just a very clear sound, smooth and pretty flat sounding. Bass rolls off, but that's expected. Does what frequencies it reproduces pretty well. No question I'd take them over my PSB Image 2B's if I could do it all over again, and the PSB's don't come bi-amped like the events!


----------



## Snake

Unless I've missed something, I am very surprised that no one mentioned Paradigm Studio Active's and Reference Active's. Yes, they have been discontinued but maybe you can find some left over in someone's stock (hmmm, maybe not but worth a try) and I see that Audiogon has them occasionally. OK, not cheap by any means but generally _very_ well regarded.

 Maybe contact Paradigm directly to see if they have any B stock in house.


----------



## ooheadsoo

I really like the monitor 5's so I bet the studio and references are even better.


----------



## Sovkiller

I have heard and tried the Alesis and to me they sound pretty decent for what you pay for, BTW I don't know if for mixing, I'm talking about the sound at home, close to midfield listening, and for general purpose listening, they do sound good, for that price of course, I got and still have a pair of passive Monitor One MKII and I'm very pleased with the sound they offer, and if I choose the passive was just because I already had the amp to run them, they are biamped (the active ones) I think also, at least there is a guy selling the Alesis amps for really cheap and they seem to be biamped.....I'm waiting to try a pair of Axioms M3ti though, but for this money you could get a pair.....are there betters??? of course there are, but not for that price, I even prefer them to the Tanoys that double their price....but IMO you should follow Orpheus suggestions, he had tried a lot of monitors and he knows what he is talking about, at least I would in your shoes....


----------



## dmkozak

Quote:


 _Originally posted by pyim _
*.... if pros studios mix the records on these equipments, how can they be bad for listening ?? ....* 
 

Back in the early '70's when I worked as a recording engineer and mixer, I asked a speaker supplier why pretty much all studios used JBL Studio Monitors when none of us actually used them in our homes. He replied that using the same speakers in all studios gives you the same point of reference when listening through speakers (btw, most actual mixing and mastering was done using headphones, not speakers). If all studios use the same speakers, you can expect consistency from one studio to another. You're always hearing the sound from the same speaker perspective. 

 Bottom line, just because studios use a given speaker does not make it the best speaker for your use or listening.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


 _Originally posted by dmkozak _
*Back in the early '70's when I worked as a recording engineer and mixer, I asked a speaker supplier why pretty much all studios used JBL Studio Monitors when none of us actually used them in our homes. He replied that using the same speakers in all studios gives you the same point of reference when listening through speakers (btw, most actual mixing and mastering was done using headphones, not speakers). If all studios use the same speakers, you can expect consistency from one studio to another. You're always hearing the sound from the same speaker perspective. 

 Bottom line, just because studios use a given speaker does not make it the best speaker for your use or listening. * 
 

I do not agree 100% with that, also they are good, and sound good, they need to, too flat for my taste but good at the end, I ahve a pair, and I ahve no complains, there are better??? of course, but what happen most of the times is that they are not design for big rooms, they are designed for close to mid field listening and in bigger spaces their sound is not the same, they are extremelly accurate...Il ike them, even for home listening, of course there are some exceptions....


----------



## Edwood

edited away


----------



## TimSchirmer

What i really want to see is a nice westlake/ATC/genelec/reference 3a shootout.


----------



## marios_mar

What are the advantages and disadvantages of passive vs active monitor speakers? And why arent there a lot of active audiophile speakers when there are quite many for monitoring?


----------



## Orpheus

Quote:


 What are the advantages and disadvantages of passive vs active monitor speakers? 
 

1. they are convenient (less equipment and cables)
 2. they are portable (pros bring their own monitors to the studios sometimes)
 3. but most importantly: the amps can be made specifically for each driver, with the correct specs and power output. usually in most audiophile setups, the same amp powers the tweeter and the woofer... but most active monitors are bi-amped and use different amps for the tweeter and woofer. there are also other considerations such as impedance and stuff.
  Quote:


 And why arent there a lot of active audiophile speakers when there are quite many for monitoring? 
 

 audiophiles like to pick and choose and taste every component on the market. you can't change the amps in the active monitors. that's basically the only reason i think.

 they would save audiophiles a crap load of money though... with all those crazy amps and cables.

 but heck, we all need an excuse to spend a little.


----------



## marios_mar

These famous BBC monitors are passive right?

 What amp did they used to use at BBC to power them?


----------



## ooheadsoo

With the abundance of measuring equipment now available, many people have measured the LS3/5a, and discovered they actually don't measure very well at all. No bafflestep compenasation, no nuttin. Anyway, people still think they sound great, but DIY'ers think they can do better. At least their FR plots look better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I discovered that minimal bafflestep compensation is needed in the nearfield. I guess it's the extra diffraction off of walls that cause the problem in farther field application.


----------



## Mastergill

After almost 30 years of existence LS3/5a is still considered a very good small monitor, but since maybe 10 years or more, you can find better IMO. I was very impressed by the Acoustic Energy AE1, just a little bigger than LS3/5a but with more realistic bass response and amazing dynamics.

 Lots of audiophiles are talking about LS3/5a but forgot their big sisters LS5/9 which, when driven properly are simple amazing and leave the small 3/5a in the dust. 

 If you have a small to medium room, those nearfield passive monitors can do a fantastic job and can handle with ease some monster power amp like VTL "Ichiban" (100 watts of pure triode monoblock, 80lbs each, from the '90s).


----------



## ooheadsoo

When you consider the current Spendor models of the LS3/5a are like $700+, and the AE 1 is like $200...something's not quite right. However, I think the DIY versions are pretty affordable, if a clone is what you're specifically looking for. I'd have to say that there must be better speakers with some of the newer drivers now available.


----------



## Mastergill

Quote:


 _Originally posted by ooheadsoo _
*When you consider the current Spendor models of the LS3/5a are like $700+, and the AE 1 is like $200...something's not quite right. * 
 

AE1 $200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , we don't speak about the same speaker. 

 The Acoustic Energy AE1 i heard was about $2,200 and the Rogers LS3/5a $1,200...in France 10 years ago.


----------



## eyeteeth

How about one with a really presumptuous name. 'The *Ultimate* monitor. It's even worse than 'Cardas *Neutral* reference'. http://www.theultimatemonitor.com/default2.htm


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


 _Originally posted by Mastergill _
*The Acoustic Energy AE1 i * 
 

It is new.

http://www.acoustic-energy.co.uk/pro...dspeakers.html


----------



## Mastergill

No it's not new. AE1 mkIII is the latest evolution but this is a 15 years old design or something. ( not 100% sure but the first AE1 came out in 1988 - US price in 1992 was between $1,899 to $2,460 regarding cabinet wood you want )


----------



## ooheadsoo

Oooh, vifa ring radiator. Very nice! I wish I didn't know the prices of these drivers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rogers and Spendor both put out models, but I think Spendor is the one currently active selling theirs...not sure. I think I was mistaken. $600-700 is the price of the Spendor copy LS5/3a direct from Hong Kong/China. Spendor charges a lot more if you buy it from them.


----------



## ooheadsoo

Whoa, how much do those cost? That carbon fiber and aluminum molding's gotta be expensive! That stuff about sonically invisible baffle is not true though. They went so far as to use a first order series crossover, I wonder if they tried to match it without a capacitor for the woofers. Man, I'd like to hear these some time. They just look so flashy, I can't help but think they're a bunch of hooey, but the ingredients look right.

  Quote:


 _Originally posted by eyeteeth _
*How about one with a really presumptuous name. 'The Ultimate monitor. It's even worse than 'Cardas Neutral reference'. http://www.theultimatemonitor.com/default2.htm




*


----------



## TimSchirmer

I wouldn't say all pro stuff is better. Plenty of "audiophile" amps I tried outperformed the grace 901, not to mention costed less.

 I'm sure a pair of silverlines or other GOOD audiophile speakers would hold their own when put next to similarly priced pro gear. Its not always smoke and mirrors. You just have to let your ears be the judge.


----------



## ooheadsoo

It probably wouldn't be fair to say that all pro audio gear is better than similarly priced home audio gear, but I do think the $300 event powered monitors sounded better than many home audio speakers not including an amp. Throwing an amp into the budget would sink the home audio speaker's cost down to KLH bookshelves from Best Buy.

 I still really like the Paradigm 20's that my school has in one of its rooms. I think the violin it does is much better than my speakers.


----------

